# Just got my cruze HID lights



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

You like blue huh....LOL! looks good mane


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

looks real good love the fog lights


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm really hoping these last you for longer than a year. If this is the case you got your money's worth and buy a new pair if something happens. If they break anywhere from now until a years time then just invest in something much better.  Be careful because now you're going to see pictures of a retrofit and you'll want to do that next!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol most likely lol Im always changing my mind with this car and I hope they last for a year. If they don't it's cool I'll buy a better kind or what's new that just came out lol
I didn't want the blue, but I want the headlight to match the led fog lights if I could have any color I would do white!!!


----------



## Ddaydesai (May 22, 2011)

Cruze dual signal teardrop lights - YouTube
This is all I did. I want some HIDs after looking at your video. I installed some eurodezigns bulbs and changed the turn signals but that's nothing compared to what you did


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Lol most likely lol Im always changing my mind with this car and I hope they last for a year. If they don't it's cool I'll buy a better kind or what's new that just came out lol
> I didn't want the blue, but I want the headlight to match the led fog lights if I could have any color I would do white!!!


I like the look of blue believe it or not. If only you could drive your car in Hawaii with that high Kelvin lighting and not get caught.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol I've never been in Hawaii, hopefully they will in time make the lights ok to drive there


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I have 3 kits that were bought off eBay for under $50 still running after 3 years, there is also a certain vendor I use though, only sells love the car chef, were did you get the vinyl pieces?
Later
Steve


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks man!! Yea the lights seem great so far. The vinyl I did by hand, I thought it would be easier to buy a huge roll of vinyl and cut and edge myself, ( with my friends help too )
The vinyl I got at this website, but I forgot the name il post it later


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you please get a shot of the beam pattern on a wall? Not to rain on your parade, but your camera seemed to be picking up a lot of glare.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

lol no problem ill do it tonight when it gets dark. Ill take more than one shots to. I was thinking about having my buddy drive my car so I can record my car to see how it looks driving will see if i do that but Ill post the pics tonight


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> lol no problem ill do it tonight when it gets dark. Ill take more than one shots to. I was thinking about having my buddy drive my car so I can record my car to see how it looks driving will see if i do that but Ill post the pics tonight


Can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

looks awesome!
Nice work buddy


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

*here is more pictures and videos*





sry it could sometime but here it is a video and pictures let me know if this is what you where talking about thanks


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

and the pics are here


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks! That cutoff looks pretty sharp for a reflector housing.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Thanks! That cutoff looks pretty sharp for a reflector housing.


^Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Cruze986 (Aug 30, 2011)

where did you get those foglights i have been lookin all over for ones like those all i can find is the ones that have the gay curves to them but i love how ur are straight please let me know where i can buy those!!!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I also Was having the same problem and Finally I found a par on eBay. They wanted $175 for the par but that was to much, so I made them myself and connected them myself!! It cost me nearly nothing to make and came out great


----------



## rlhernan09 (Mar 1, 2012)

i own a chevy cruze and ive try installing HID's but only the right side one left works and left always turns off.. did anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

I absolutely love the lights I am hoping to get mine done soon but I am going to see how the Spyder projectors look first


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you have the link of the HIDs?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck getting a response, lol. I haven't seen any one that posted in this thread other than Sciphi.

I would just search ebay, that's where they got them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Since this board officially frowns on slapping HID's into the stock housings, don't look for a response from me aside from this one.


----------

